# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Права опытных пользователей Windows XP

## forreal1976

_Народ помогите плз ,  бьюсь с этим вопросом очень долго и упорно._

_Стандартная хрюша 2-й пак , требуется группе Опытные пользователи разрешить установку и удаление программ на данной машине (машина отдельностоящая не в сети)._ :roll:

*Что делал :* gpedit.msc - конфигурация компьютера - конфигурации windows - параметры безопасности - локальные политики - назначение прав пользователя - *добавил разрешения Опытным пользователям на* 
1. Загрузка и выгрузка драйверов устройств
2. Изменение параметров среды оборудования
3. Отладка программ

gpedit.msc - конфигурация компьютера - административные шаблоны - компоненты Windows - установщик windows - *всегда производить установку с повышенными привилегиями - отключена* 

gpedit.msc - конфигурация пользователя - административные шаблоны - компоненты Windows - установщик windows - *всегда производить установку с повышенными привилегиями - отключена* 

После вот этих манипуляций группе *Опытные пользователи* блин все равно нельзя утанавливать и удалять программы , винда ругается и требует выполнить установку с правами администратора , подскажите где - что надо отключить чтобы разрешить группе *Опытные пользователи* установку и удаление программ , плиз  :roll:

----------


## forreal1976

народ если кто вдруг случайно наткнется на решение этого вопроса , отпостите здесь плиз или мне на мыло admin@artsecurity.ru

Заранее спасибо !

----------

